# Linksys WRT54G slows donw internet connection?



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Linksys WRT54G slows down internet connection?*

Hi. I have road runner high speed ISP. I had no real problems with the outer in the past. But for the last week or so My internet speed goes from 6380 kbps to 900-2000kbps (download speed) That was tested on speakeasy speed test. When I direct connect my modem to my computer the speeds are fine. I tried downloading the latest firmware update but nothing. Sometimes during the day the speed is fine with the router but most of the time its slow. I have a computer which is connected via Ethernet cable and same with an xbox360. I also have computer connected wirelessly. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's either the modem, or you have a freeloader that is connecting to your wireless connection and sucking up all your bandwidth.

I'd make sure you have WPA encryption with a strong key for the wireless connection.


Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

There is no key, I am assuming I should make one?

1. My channel is 6, I will change to see if anything changes. 
2. I will try that.
3.Did that already, nothing fixed.
4.If I do that how would I reconfigure?

I am sorry for not knowing about routers that much.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I tried all channels, set up a key for WPA encryption, reset factory default. Nothing helped.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I tried direct connecting the modem now and the speed still is low and slow. So it's the modem? How can this be fixed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, that's a different problem. :smile:


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

johnwill said:


> *Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


I am having trouble doing this part in my Windows Vista Firewall.

EDIT: Never mind I am pingable now.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

OK, first test:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437000

Second test:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437004

Third test:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437006

Fourth test:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437009


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I did one for test last night forgot to post:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437010

I also did one this morning:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2437132


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you do have packet loss of sufficient volume to cause big slowdowns. I'd address that first, time to call your ISP and complain.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

A technician will come by on Friday and wee what ht problem is, should I show him these results?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I would most certainly show him the results. When I had issues with Comcast (I have Verizon FiOS now), I trotted those out and the guy suddenly decided that I actually knew what I was talking about, and they went out and found their problem. :smile:


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow. Well I wasn't home when the technician came but someone else at my house was and I also left a note if I don't come back on time. My relative told me he replaced some cables outside and went to check the speed and everything was fine. My relative also said he looked at the dslreports. He tested the speed and said everything was working full speed. But the moment I came back and tested the speed it was still down. SO it seems I get full speed and then lose it and then get it again and lose it. What could be the cause? Could it be the cable inside the house? Should I try buying a new cable and see if it works? Or should I call again and complain. I am getting very irritated by this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Run a few more of the previous tests and let's see what the results are.

For interior DSL wiring, here's my fix for the best service possible. If you have cable service, ignore this! :grin:



Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2439420


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Still failing, time to call them back!

The first test here is yours, and the second is one from my line. Note the difference in the results.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it possible its something to do with my computer or its on their end? I virus scanned, spyware, adware, everything and no infections.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try the test in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you get different results. Also, can you find another computer to run the test on your connection, say a laptop?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess it seems fine on safe mode? For now?
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440155
I'll test again later during the day.

Also the speeds are up and running fine for now for both my computer and a laptop(I'm in safe mode for my PC but not for laptop). We will see later during the day.

My second test which I did right after the first one already has something else. http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440156


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Should I post a HijackThis log in the proper section to see if anything is wrong?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is my dslreports history page:
http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1452673/dc06a


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for all these post after another but I tested it in regular mode and my DL speed was 5888kbps and upload speed was 297kbps. Then I went into safe mode with networking and I got 5123kbps as DL speed and 422 as upload speed. Then I went on my laptop and the speeds were normal there 6754kbps DL speed and 488kbps upload speed. After that I scanned again on safe mode and got 6875kbps DL speed and 492kbps upload speed. So is there something wrong with my pc or its the ISP? I posted a Hijackthis thread on the proper section. 

DSL report before safe mode:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440229
on safe mode:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440231
On laptop:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440235

I went to scan on laptop again and the speed got lower to about 5300kbps. So its not only my computer its has to do with the ISP? Another technician is coming tomorrow .

Also there PING in safe mode when I test my connection on speedtest.ohiordc.rr.com is 20 ms. In regular mode it goes between 100 and 200.

I tested on safe mode again before going back to regular mode and testing there again and my speed was:
PING:26ms
DL speed:5950kbps (tested again right after got 6500kbps)
UL speed: 491kbps
dslreports:http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440238

EDIT:
Now back on regular mode
PING: 205
DL speed:6882kbps 
UL speed: 202kbps (something wrong here...)( i testet it again and its 251. for some reason the upload speed is now being low on regular mode but its 400 on safe mode.)
dslreports: http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440248

Laptop:
PING:26ms
DL:5575kbps
UPL: 490kbps

Why is the upload speed slow on my main pc but seems fine on laptop and safe mode..


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well it's past 7 PM EST and yet again it the download speed goes down even on save mode now. 
ping:81
DL: 1101kbps
UPL:468
dslreports: http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2440278


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, you have ISP issues.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

They don't know what ht problem is, every time they come over its works fine...They don't know what the hell they are doing. >.>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I wish I could tell you something besides call the ISP, but that's the only solution, other than changing ISP's.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can confirm that the download and upload speed are faster is safe mode than normal mode.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

why is the PING in ms above 200 in normal mode but 20-60 MS in safe mode and on other computer/laptops?


----------

